# The Naked Reo



## Alex

I want to do this to my mini?

Should I go for it.

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/542476-reo-remove-paint-3.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

aw no alex, now you make me want to strip my reo and do stuff to it also

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex

ET said:


> aw no alex, now you make me want to strip my reo and do stuff to it also


 
My fingers are itching to try this out.


----------



## Andre

Go for it, @Alex. A Reo in raw aluminum is great! No worries about scratches and the like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@Alex

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Thanks for the encouragement guys, I'm going to get some stripper tomorrow and give it a go.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightfearz

Lol, i thought you wanted to build a giant reo using the paint stripper can.... 
reo mini, reo, giant reo....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

I started off with this




I was careful to avoid getting paint stripper inside the 510.




Found that using a wooden toothpick was best for getting into the small places




I left the door painted for now.




Sick as Tits 








I am well pleased with the end result.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> I started off with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was careful to avoid getting paint stripper inside the 510.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found that using a wooden toothpick was best for getting into the small places
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left the door painted for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sick as Tits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am well pleased with the end result.


Great work. Most do not strip inside the catch cup or on the inside of the mod. You surely have surgeon's hands. Looks awesome, well done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Great work. Most do not strip inside the catch cup or on the inside of the mod. You surely have surgeon's hands. Looks awesome, well done.


 
Thank you @Andre, It was pretty easy with the very thick stripper I was using. I tested it on a plastic spoon, and it eats through plastic very fast. So just a warning to anyone else attempting this.

Do not get it anywhere near the 510 insulators.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Stunning job there @Alex!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Wow - talk about a transformation @Alex 
Congrats!

Looks lovely in raw tumbled with the painted door 
Then again, I'm biased, LOL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

By the way, what is the active ingredient in the paint stripper fluid that eats away the paint or the plastic spoon?


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> By the way, what is the active ingredient in the paint stripper fluid that eats away the paint or the plastic spoon?


 
Dichloromethane

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morne

Well done @Alex it looks awesome!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

I love it @Alex ! Looks super schweet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> By the way, what is the active ingredient in the paint stripper fluid that eats away the paint or the plastic spoon?


 
It contains Methylene Chloride "Dichloromethane". But they normally contain Acetone as the active ingredient if I'm not mistaken.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

@Alex awesome job buddy. Looks stunning. Thumbs up!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> It contains Methylene Chloride "Dichloromethane". But they normally contain Acetone as the active ingredient if I'm not mistaken.


 
You're right Alex, but the nasty stuff that even removes epoxy coatings on integrated circuits and processors are Dichloromethane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

awesome stuff

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> You're right Alex, but the nasty stuff that even removes epoxy coatings on integrated circuits and processors are Dichloromethane.


 
I was just reading about how good it is for cleaning https://www.mail-archive.com/lancair.list@olsusa.com/msg06078.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VapeSnow

@Alex hope the smell is not killing your vape?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

This morning I discovered some juice on the table directly underneath my reo mini. Also evidence of juice inside on the bottom. This led me to believe that there must be a problem with seal in the 510 connection. So with great trepidation I decided to strip her down completely this time, to have a look at everything, and at the very least I would also have the opportunity to strip the last bit of paint around the inside 510 base.

On removing the insulators, I discovered that the rubber seal was almost completely split. Which leads me to believe that my ongoing problems with juice mysteriously getting all over the reo stem from this problem. It was one of the main reasons for me removing the Wrinkle paint finish, as juice has a tendency to trap itself in the rough finish. And was driving me insane trying to find the cause.

Now not having a spare rubber insulator, I thought of some way to either make one or repair this one. Which suddenly reminded me of how effective super glue is at bonding rubber. So I decided to try that approach. I gripped the one end of the rubber seal with the pliers and ran a thin coat of super glue around the edge. Quickly applied some pressure, and the results were good. It's now stable and extremely rugged. With the effort involved in getting that part back, I was afraid that it might come apart. But it held up.

So far my baby is performing like a star, and I hope that my little emergency repair has solved this problem. I'm very satisfied with the way everything worked out in the end, especially after accidentally losing that piece of rubber down the drain earlier, and having to undo the kitchen sink pipes to locate it. Which thankfully I did. In the back of my mind I had visions of only having one reo to play with while this one was out of commission.

And the entire inside of the mini is completely paint free, sporting a very sexy raw tumbled aluminium look.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Great work, @Alex. This is the little bugger you are talking about - shown by the arrow in the picture. Think that is silicone? Also picked up recently that it should be put inside the 510 connection on its own - not around the center pin as shown on the picture. Apparently not easy, some wetting helps. If you insert it attached to the center pin you run the risk of damaging that silicone gasket. This info was given by SuperXDrifter on ECF - he said his video on installing the sub -ohm kit was wrong in this regard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Great work, @Alex. This is the little bugger you are talking about - shown by the arrow in the picture. Think that is silicone? Also picked up recently that it should be put inside the 510 connection on its own - not around the center pin as shown on the picture. Apparently not easy, some wetting helps. If you insert it attached to the center pin you run the risk of damaging that silicone gasket. This info was given by SuperXDrifter on ECF - he said his video on installing the sub -ohm kit was wrong in this regard.


 
Yes @Andre, that's the one. I had a rough time trying to get that pushed in correctly. Eventually just when I was about to give up, it popped into place using the blunt end of that screw.

I suspect that mine was damaged from the start when it was originally inserted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

@Alex, big congrats on rescuing your Reo!

Must have felt so bad when you knew something was wrong and you couldnt figure it out. And so sweet when it all got fixed!

Glad for you its sorted now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> @Alex, big congrats on rescuing your Reo!
> 
> Must have felt so bad when you knew something was wrong and you couldnt figure it out. And so sweet when it all got fixed!
> 
> Glad for you its sorted now


 
Thank you @Silver, I'm holding thumbs that my little repair job holds out. I'm sure it will.


----------



## Jimbo

'Bullet' my now turned brown Copper Vein getting ready for some major open heart surgery and skin transplant.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

Jimbo said:


> 'Bullet' my now turned brown Copper Vein getting ready for some major open heart surgery and skin transplant.


 
Have you decided on a new colour yet?


----------



## Jimbo

Think I'll go with the Tumble Aluminum look for now Johan. 

Just a quick question Reonauts, i take it one cannot remove the firing mechanism without breaking the centre pin's bottom part?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Jimbo said:


> Think I'll go with the Tumble Aluminum look for now Johan.
> 
> Just a quick question Reonauts, i take it one cannot remove the firing mechanism without breaking the centre pin's bottom part?


 
No you can unscrew it - the nipple (bottom part) unscrew from the centre pin, but if you have enough spares, you can just break.


----------



## Jimbo

Another question, there seems to be Silicon like stuff at the bottom of the 510, should this be cleaned out or left as is?


----------



## johan

Jimbo said:


> Another question, there seems to be Silicon like stuff at the bottom of the 510, should this be cleaned out or left as is?


 
You can cut the excess silicone, but leave that in the channel alone and make very sure you don't get pain stripper near it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Jimbo said:


> Think I'll go with the Tumble Aluminum look for now Johan.
> 
> Just a quick question Reonauts, i take it one cannot remove the firing mechanism without breaking the centre pin's bottom part?


It's like a nipple and socket actually. Now you need a new one.


----------



## Jimbo

Lol, jip, luckily I have a repair kit on hand.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

Jimbo said:


> Lol, jip, luckily I have a repair kit on hand.


Thinking ahead! I like it!


----------



## Alex

Jimbo said:


> Another question, there seems to be Silicon like stuff at the bottom of the 510, should this be cleaned out or left as is?







I hope I'm not too late.

Do NOT try to remove this backing rubber from the 510 connection. There is no replacement in the repair kit.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jimbo

Thanks for the heads up @TylerD , @johan & @Alex 

I won't remove the silicon stuff, but it looks quit messed up anyway. 

Would it be OK to put Prestik in the 510 top & bottom & cover the Juice well before the Stripper is applied?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Jimbo said:


> Thanks for the heads up @TylerD , @johan & @Alex
> 
> I won't remove the silicon stuff, but it looks quit messed up anyway.
> 
> Would it be OK to put Prestik in the 510 top & bottom & cover the Juice well before the Stripper is applied?


 
On ECF I saw a guy using wax.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## PeterHarris

i used press stick, and my silicone or what ever that stuff is, was also looking messed up - trust me just leave it....if i were you i would not even strip the inside anyway

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jimbo

@Alex 

Hope I'm not hi-jacking your thread, just thought I'll try it out as the Black/Brown Copper Vein doesn't appeal to me. SO let's also change it to a Naked Reo.

Ps - The only difference seem to be that you knew what you were doing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

PeterHarris said:


> i used press stick, and my silicone or what ever that stuff is, was also looking messed up - trust me just leave it....if i were you i would not even strip the inside anyway


 
The stripper I used was like a very thick gel, it's pretty easy to avoid certain area's. The key I discovered was to do one small area at a time. I started on the inside first, and did the exterior last.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Jimbo said:


> @Alex
> 
> Hope I'm not hi-jacking your thread, just thought I'll try it out as the Black/Brown Copper Vein doesn't appeal to me. SO let's also change it to a Naked Reo.
> 
> Ps - The only difference seem to be that you knew what you were doing.


 
Not at all @Jimbo, I didn't have much of a clue, other than taking it slow. I have zero regrets now, love the raw look. It's like getting a new Reo.


----------



## Jimbo

Well here goes......

Will keep you updated.

"Bullet" now well sedated and ready for the procedure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex

Jimbo said:


> Well here goes......
> 
> Will keep you updated.
> 
> "Bullet" now well sedated and ready for the procedure.


 
Awesome, looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Andre

@Jimbo, when you re-assemble, the silicone gasket on the center pin must not be inserted whilst on the center pin. Take it off and insert by itself - bit of a pita, but wetting it a bit might help - be patient. If you insert it whilst on the center pin you run a much greater risk of damaging it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Oh, and a tip from @Alex, when you screw in the nipple - rather than using a screwdriver to hold the top part of the center pin fast, just screw a atomizer in there and hold that. Is that correct, @Alex?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jimbo

Thanks @Andre will do as you described

Process has taken effect.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Oh, and a tip from @Alex, when you screw in the nipple - rather than using a screwdriver to hold the top part of the center pin fast, just screw a atomizer in there and hold that. Is that correct, @Alex?


 
That's what i found yeah @Andre, then just use a long nose pliers to tighten it up, and as @johan also mentioned.. check the rubber insulation covering the positive leaf spring pin does not get stuck between where those two metal parts connect.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Good luck @Jimbo 
Hope it all turns out well for your Reo


----------



## Nooby

Don't forget pics guys...


----------



## PeterHarris

@Jimbo stop torturing us, we wanna see........

i mis my REO :'(


----------



## Jimbo

Here we are guys....

It looks like a brand new Reo.

I think I like my 'new' tumbled aluminum.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Jimbo

Thanks for all the tips & and advice guys, I like to think this little project was a huge success.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PeterHarris

well done - she looks awesome!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Looks awesome @Jimbo!

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Sick as bosoms

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex

@Jimbo I found that using a toothpick to apply the stripper works brilliantly for those awkward places inside the 510 catch cup.


----------



## Morne

Well done @Jimbo 
She looks awesome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

ai you reonauts......pfffft


hehehe, just joking. Great work there Alex. Looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Awesome work, @Jimbo. Yip, looks like a brand new raw tumbled.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Jimbo said:


> Here we are guys....
> 
> It looks like a brand new Reo.
> 
> I think I like my 'new' tumbled aluminum.


have to admit. i like your new tumbled aluminum too

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar

nicely done @Jimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Nice to read these old threads to see what the pioneers were getting up to in the olden days.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

